# Whatsapp



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Somehow after a clean up of the PC this morning my WhatsApp decided not to work.
So loading, reloading, rebooting and even deleting and re downloading the app on my PC again just gets the loading circle going round and round saying it's updating.

Now after 4 hours we hear on Radio 4 that WhatsApp is 'down'. They could have mentioned it earlier and saved me anguish, stress and time.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems it might be back again at 11.20 French time.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*The messaging platform WhatsApp has gone down for users across the UK and around the world.*
Users of the platform, owned by Meta, began reporting issues just before 08:00 BST on Tuesday.
More than 12,000 reports were posted within half an hour, according to the service status website Down Detector.
Many people have complained on social media that they cannot send or receive messages. WhatsApp has about two billion active users globally.
It is one of the most popular messaging platforms in the UK.
Many users who tried to use the app on Tuesday morning were faced with a "connecting" message.

A spokesperson for Meta said "We're aware that some people are currently having trouble sending messages and we're working to restore WhatsApp for everyone as quickly as possible."


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

No problem in the north of Spain as wife as spoken to daughter several times who is in Portugal on a Erasmus trip (teachers holiday)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Working now, started again just after 1015 BST


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

And I thought it was something I had done wrong, I had a message on the phone about the Wifi being reset and then my WhatsApp on the computer didn´t send my messages. The phone was on Orange  so I went through the rigmarole of signing into my house wifi still didn´t work, went for a walk taking the mobile with me, phone was OK when I got home just had to marry it to the computer and alls well, happy marriage.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

So easy to jump to conclusions when a failure follows something else. I did this week after filling our petrol stove with old fuel given to us by a well-wishing friend. After running for a while, the stove beeped, cut out, and then reused to restart. Being late at night I thought I would sort it in the morning. During the night I worried that I had ruined the less than 2 years old €200 stove with old fuel and wondered how to fix it. In the morning I looked up the manual online and found that it stressed not to use or mix old fuel so I tipped out the full container €10 worth of fuel. I put in new fuel to test and looked up the symbol that I could now see showing. It was a 10-minute fuel warning.
I took out the plastic fuel filter and found that the pin which should open the container was bent so did not let the fuel down. I straightened it and reinserted the fuel and there was gurgling. 
So my guilty feeling about using old fuel caused me to worry and cost me a tankful of valuable fuel. So not always best to jump to conclusions.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

baldlygo said:


> So easy to jump to conclusions when a failure follows something else. I did this week after filling our petrol stove with old fuel given to us by a well-wishing friend. After running for a while, the stove beeped, cut out, and then reused to restart. Being late at night I thought I would sort it in the morning. During the night I worried that I had ruined the less than 2 years old €200 stove with old fuel and wondered how to fix it. In the morning I looked up the manual online and found that it stressed not to use or mix old fuel so I tipped out the full container €10 worth of fuel. I put in new fuel to test and looked up the symbol that I could now see showing. It was a 10-minute fuel warning.
> I took out the plastic fuel filter and found that the pin which should open the container was bent so did not let the fuel down. I straightened it and reinserted the fuel and there was gurgling.
> So my guilty feeling about using old fuel caused me to worry and cost me a tankful of valuable fuel. So not always best to jump to conclusions.


So pleased you found the problem Paul.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Somehow after a clean up of the PC this morning my WhatsApp decided not to work.
> So loading, reloading, rebooting and even deleting and re downloading the app on my PC again just gets the loading circle going round and round saying it's updating.
> 
> Now after 4 hours we hear on Radio 4 that WhatsApp is 'down'. They could have mentioned it earlier and saved me anguish, stress and time.
> ...


Ray there are various websites like this one (others are available and there may be French ones too...









Status overview


Realtime overview of issues and outages with all kinds of services. Having issues? We help you find out what is wrong.




downdetector.co.uk





that you can check on to see if any website/app is 'down'.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks G. Now I have to remember that site when I'm in a panic. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

😂😂 I had to laugh.... My reaction when I heard WhatsApp was down was "Well, that's the end of government for today!"


----------

